# Vista Outdoors Caving



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Has....


> been pressured for months by retailers that sell its other goods like Bell bicycle helmets and CamelBak water carriers, to stop manufacturing firearms.
> 
> The Utah company said Tuesday that it will be seeking buyers for its firearms manufacturing business, and will focus on products for outdoor enthusiasts. *It will continue to sell ammunition, its biggest core businesses.
> *


Quite the list of businesses to boycott below.....



> brands that Vista owns:
> 
> Bushnell Optics
> Weaver Optics
> ...


Speaking of Ammo companies? | Captain of a Crew of One


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I guess I'm not really upset in this case. Vista is a huge monster that only dipped it's toes into manufacturing firearms by purchasing Savage five years ago. It sounds like they are looking to find someone who wants to continue operating Savage, not shut them down or stop producing any particular models.

They have been doing really good things in the ammunition realm like opening an additional state of the art factory in upstate Idaho, a place that appreciates both the 2nd and the jobs instead of on the communist coasts.

I don't use too many of the brands on their list, but I do like Federal, CCI, and Speer (Lawman) and will continue purchasing them along with the other ammunition brands I like.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is one hell of a list of companys controlled by vista outdoors.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This move will certainly help Hornady's business even more.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I use about half of the products on Vista's list


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The only thing I like and use from that list is CCI rimfire ammo. If Hornady starts to make 22LR I could boycott Vista completely. Hello Hornady! Are you listening?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not Savage:vs_OMG: They could take Remy or Mooseberg but PLEASE keep making the Savage rifles. Best bang for the buck currently, IMHO.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Not Savage:vs_OMG: They could take Remy or Mooseberg but PLEASE keep making the Savage rifles. Best bang for the buck currently, IMHO.


I have read elsewhere that Vista is trying to sell some of their companies, such as Savage.

They got greedy, bought up gun manufacturers in anticipation of Hillary winning, and the sheep panicking and stampeding to buy guns.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

What we need now is a group with enough money to buy what they are selling. (Savage and Stevens)
If run by the right people, they could give the "Big Guys" a run for their money.
I'd put a few dollars into an IPO if it happened. (A few dollars is all I have. :vs_frown


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preppermyA said:


> What we need now is a group with enough money to buy what they are selling. (Savage and Stevens)
> If run by the right people, they could give the "Big Guys" a run for their money.
> I'd put a few dollars into an IPO if it happened. (A few dollars is all I have. :vs_frown


I know I would put all my money in Savage. Quality weapons!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I sure hope competent leadership ends up with them.


----------

